# 98 Sentra jack/lift points and Rhino ramps



## 98Sentra5spdbas (Jul 19, 2004)

Sentra owners,
I have had a pair of the black Rhino ramps for a long time. I thought why not buy another pair, so I could drive the entire car on ramps at the same time - for changing oil, checking other fluids (level like).

I tried putting all four in front of a tire. It turns out I can't fit the Rhino ramps under the metal "ridge" in front of the back tires. The crimped area where the factory scissor jack is supposed to fit, hangs about an inch too low.

I tried driving the back wheels up onto 2 pieces of plywood about 1 1/2 inches thick, to "pre-raise" the back end. The wood was "ejected" by the tires.

I then tried to find adequate and safe looking lift points under the rear end, so I could lift the rear end with my hydraulic trolley lift jack.

I can't find anything that looks or feels sturdy in the rear to put a trolley lift jack under.

Does anyone have a sketch or diagram, or a very non-technical desription, of the best rear lift points for a 98 Sentra, 1.6L, 4dr, base model?

Thanks - Sentra, Maine


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

98Sentra5spdbas said:


> Sentra owners,
> I then tried to find adequate and safe looking lift points under the rear end, so I could lift the rear end with my hydraulic trolley lift jack.
> 
> I can't find anything that looks or feels sturdy in the rear to put a trolley lift jack under.
> ...


Well I don't no what the others here will say to this but I jack under the beam axle with my trolley jack all the time, and its not been a problem for me. 
Just do not go under the car without stands in place.


----------

